# Planet Coaster Alpha



## Justin (Mar 25, 2016)

Planet Coaster is the next big theme park tycoon game coming out from the makers of Roller Coaster Tycoon 3, arguably the last real theme park game and released all the way back in 2004. It's shaping up to look _really_ great and is set for release at the end of the year, but in the meantime there's an early access alpha that just started.

I absolutely love these games and I'm so happy to see that we're finally going to get another one. And a good one.

Some real in-game screenshots from the alpha just released on Tuesday:



























So has anyone been a massive idiot like me and paid $75 for a game in alpha? Here's the official TBT club if you have!


----------



## kelpy (Mar 25, 2016)

JUSTIN I WAS ABOUT TO MAKE A THREAD FOR THIS
THIEF

I don't have the alpha but I'm excited for the game.

Seriously, this game looks great. Watched a video of someone playing it today and jeez, just the ability to put tiny detailed objects on any facility or area of the park is amazing.

quick edit:
here's the vid I watched


----------



## Trundle (Mar 25, 2016)

Justin no one can justify your compulsive purchases


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 25, 2016)

I am not planning on getting it because it's like 45 euros or something lmao and im not That interested buT i have watched some youtube videos of people playing it and i'm looking forward to the real release of the game !! they still have a lot of stuff left to do but it seems really good. 
the building mode and how you can clone and pick up entire structures is a great improvement from rct3

alSO i love the wide paths. and the paths in general... they just look so good i am actually screaming ok


----------



## oath2order (Mar 26, 2016)

That looks pretty good actually.


----------



## kelpy (Mar 31, 2016)

skip to 21:00 if you just wanna see the walkthrough
this guy built this coaster going through a cASTLE
I LOVE THIS GAME SO MUCH


----------



## visibleghost (Apr 1, 2016)

hey if anyone is interested in watching people play this game you should totally check out silvarret!

he has made some AWESOME stuff in that game and i'm sooOOo stoked for the completed game. imagine what people will be able to make ... i'm in love..


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Apr 6, 2016)

I remember playing Roller Coaster Tycoon with my dad <3 loved it


----------

